# أخفي الأي بي الخاص بجهازك وعمل سكان للفيروسات عن طريق الدوس منعاً للهكر والاختراق



## ماران آثا (15 مارس 2009)

*ممكن تخفى الاي بى وعمل سكان للجهاز بحثاً عن فيروسات عن طريق الدوس حتى تحمي جهازك وبياناتك الشخصية من الهكر والأختراق والتجسس عليك  
أولاً : أخفي الأي بي ( IP ) الخاص بك . 
start
run
cmd
drwatson
ثانياً :  عمل سكان للفيروسات عن طريق الدوس
start
run
cmd
mrt
​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا ماران آثا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك ماران آثا

بس اعتقد مكانه المناسب

قسم الكمبيوتر 


​*


----------



## zama (16 مارس 2009)

الحقيقة موضوع حضرتك جميل جداً 
لكن يفضل نقله لقسم الكمبيوتر وتطوير المواقع للحفاظ على نظام المنتدى


----------



## ماران آثا (16 مارس 2009)

*يا جماعة أرجوكم محدش يسألني عن القسم المخصص للمواضيع التى أأتي بها ، سامحوني لو القسم مش القسم الصحيح لموضوع من مواضيعي وتحملوني شويه لان حسابي لا يسمح لى بالمشاركة فى جميع الاقسام ، انا لسه اخر العنقود فى المنتدى وحسابي لسه ماوصلش لحضراتكم حتى استطيع وضع مواضيعى فى اماكنها الصحيحة ، انا القسم اللى هالاقاه فتح معايا هااحط موضوعى واسيب لحضرات المشرفين والادارة عملية النقل للقسم المناسب ، أستحملوني شوية ، وشكراً لحضراتكم *


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 مارس 2009)

الله عليكي يا ماران موضوع رائع ياريت لو لاقتيه بالصور يبقي احلا كمان


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2009)

ماران آثا قال:


> *يا جماعة أرجوكم محدش يسألني عن القسم المخصص للمواضيع التى أأتي بها ، سامحوني لو القسم مش القسم الصحيح لموضوع من مواضيعي وتحملوني شويه لان حسابي لا يسمح لى بالمشاركة فى جميع الاقسام ، انا لسه اخر العنقود فى المنتدى وحسابي لسه ماوصلش لحضراتكم حتى استطيع وضع مواضيعى فى اماكنها الصحيحة ، انا القسم اللى هالاقاه فتح معايا هااحط موضوعى واسيب لحضرات المشرفين والادارة عملية النقل للقسم المناسب ، أستحملوني شوية ، وشكراً لحضراتكم *



مينفعش تقول القسم الى هيفتح معاك هتنزل فيه المواضيع خد الموضوع واحده واحده
وحط مواضيعك فى القسم الصح بدل ما تتعب المشرفين  انهم يدوروا وينقلوا


----------



## sunshineagain (16 مارس 2009)

اشكرك يا ماران ربنا يباركك


----------



## GogoRagheb (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك ولتعبك
ربنا يباركك وجاري التجربة​


----------



## man4truth (16 مارس 2009)

Thank you Maraan


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك ماران آثا


----------



## twety (16 مارس 2009)

*ثانكس ماران اثا
ربنا يبارك حياتك

منتظرين باقى مواضيعك الحلوة
ونحب نشوفك باستمرار فى المنتدى 
*


----------



## مورا مارون (16 مارس 2009)




----------



## الياس السرياني (17 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة
حبيبي بالرب ماران اثا:ارجو انك تطول بالك عليّ
انا خشّيت هنا مخصوص عشان موضوع الهاكر والحاجات دي
انا حبيبي ولا فهمتش أي حاجة من اللي انت قلته ده سامحني انا ماعرفش انكليزي
ومعنديش إلا فكرة بسيطة جداً عن الموضوع ده
فربنا يبارك فيك: تشرحلي الخطوات اللي انت كتبتها بالعربي؟
وربنا يعوّض تعب محبتك
سلام الرب يسوع المسيح مع الجميع​


----------



## Raymond (18 مارس 2009)

*للمرة المليون لان هذا الموضوع تكررر كثيرا

برنامج دكتور واطسون لا يخفي الاي بي

للمزيد يمكنك المراجعة هنا عن وظيفة دكتور واطسون
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308538
Dr. Watson for Windows is a program error debugger that gathers information about your computer when an error (or user-mode fault) occurs with a program. Technical support groups can use the information that Dr. Watson obtains and logs to diagnose a program error. When an error is detected, Dr. Watson creates a text file (Drwtsn32.log) that can be delivered to support personnel by the method they prefer. You also have the option of creating a crash dump file, which is a binary file that a programmer can load into a debugger. 

اما عن ال malicious removal tool
فهي صحيحة تماما 

شكرا و للامام دائما*


----------



## ماران آثا (18 مارس 2009)

*عزيزى رايموند Raymond  سلام ونعمة أخي المبارك .
ياعزيزى الكلام الذى سوف أقوله ليس لك وحدك بل إلى كل شخص يسأل عن كيفية أخفاء الاي بي الخاص به ، هناك الكثير من الطرق لأخفاء الأي بي وليست طريقة واحدة ولأنى لا أستطيع سرد كل هذه الطرق مرة واحد وأيضاً حتى يتابع خطواتها الاحباء الذى يسألون عن صور لهذا الموضوع أنا أقول لك ولهم أن هناك الكثير من الطريق من خلال الدوس وغير الدوس لأخفاء الاي بي ولمشاهدة هذه الطرق أذهب إلى موقع اليوتوب http://www.youtube.com وأكتب ياعزيزى فى خانة البحث hide ip address  وسوف تشاهد الكثير من الطرق لأخفاء الاي بي أو تغيرها  بالصوت والصورة (فيديو )..وشكراً لمرور حضرتك وتعليقك وشكراً لكل الاحباء الذى علقوا على الموضوع *


----------



## لي شربل (18 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو ع ها الموضوع الحلو .
الله معك ويباركك*​


----------



## Raymond (18 مارس 2009)

ماران آثا قال:


> *عزيزى رايموند raymond  سلام ونعمة أخي المبارك .
> ياعزيزى الكلام الذى سوف أقوله ليس لك وحدك بل إلى كل شخص يسأل عن كيفية أخفاء الاي بي الخاص به ، هناك الكثير من الطرق لأخفاء الأي بي وليست طريقة واحدة ولأنى لا أستطيع سرد كل هذه الطرق مرة واحد وأيضاً حتى يتابع خطواتها الاحباء الذى يسألون عن صور لهذا الموضوع أنا أقول لك ولهم أن هناك الكثير من الطريق من خلال الدوس وغير الدوس لأخفاء الاي بي ولمشاهدة هذه الطرق أذهب إلى موقع اليوتوب http://www.youtube.com وأكتب ياعزيزى فى خانة البحث hide ip address  وسوف تشاهد الكثير من الطرق لأخفاء الاي بي أو تغيرها  بالصوت والصورة (فيديو )..وشكراً لمرور حضرتك وتعليقك وشكراً لكل الاحباء الذى علقوا على الموضوع *



عزيزي .. قدمت للمنتدي من قبل شرح وافي للبروكسيهات و استخدامها و انواعها في موضوع مفصل من كتابتي الخاصة .. و اعتقد انك تعلم تماما ماهو البروكسي و ماهي فائدته

و انا اعرف تماما كيف اخفي الاي بي الخاص بي و كيف افك حظر اي موقع 

فانا اشكرك و لكني لست في حاجة لاي درس في اخفاء الاي بي

علي فكرة .. انا حاصل علي درجة البكالوريوس في الحاسب الالي و نظم المعلومات

و فقط اردت ان اقول ان دكتور واطسون ليس من وظيفته و ليس من اختصاصه تغيير او اخفاء الاي بي و تلك حقيقة علمية يمكنك ان تجربها بنفسك .. و انا جبتلك لينكات مايكروسوفت اللي بتشرح و ظيفة دكتور واطسون ..
 ... افتح دكتور واطسون و شوف الاي بي حيحصلها ايه و حتختفي منين ...
و لو اختفت او تغيرت او حدث لها اي شيء تعالي قول
شكرا يا عزيزي

تجربة بسيطة .. افتح دكتور واطسون .. انت الان خافي الاي بي بتاعك .. صح ؟
ادخل علي showip.com
حتلاقي الاي بي بتاعتك
طيب .. اقفل دكتور واطسون ..
و ارجع افتح الموقع
حتلاقي ان هي هي الاي بي نفسها ..

طب ايه الاستفادة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و ازاي و الاي بي بتاعك مخفي السايت قدر يعرفه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

​


----------



## حاج ماهر (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بصرحة موضوع فى غاية الروعة


----------



## dragontigre84 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> مينفعش تقول القسم الى هيفتح معاك هتنزل فيه المواضيع خد الموضوع واحده واحده
> وحط مواضيعك فى القسم الصح بدل ما تتعب المشرفين  انهم يدوروا وينقلوا


_*أختي swety koky girl انا افهم تمام الفهم اخينا المهم المنفعة و ليس الموقع و يقول أن حسابه لا يسمح له بالسباحة كما يشاء في المنتدى ممكن لديه عمل في هذا الموقع واغتنم الفرصة لتقديم شئ مفيد للجميع فلنشجع المبدعين و لا نوقفهم في وسط الطريق. سلام المسيح معكم و شكرا للأخ على الموضوع الحلو.:sami73::36_22_26::36_3_15::36_3_11: *
_​


----------



## الروح النارى (22 نوفمبر 2009)

نعمة وسلام 
حلو قوى والرب يعوض تعبك
كنت اتمنى القى توضيع لمعنى ip

ايه المقصود عمل سكان للفيرس عن طريق الدوس 
اللى أنا عارفه على أدى وعندى فضول كبير أعرف أسرار كمبيوتر
وشكررررا ليك على المعلومه دى


----------



## raoufebotross (9 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

